# Newbie - coupler fell apart?



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think I got all the parts, but is it garbage? Can I repair or replace it? Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated as I haven't a clue


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That is a unique design where the designer thought he might be able to corner the market and everybody would be throwing out their hook horn and Kadee couplers and buy his version. It's a plastic coupler designed primarily for short little trains like you would find circling under a Christmas tree.
As for putting it back together, you might want to take notes because you will be doing this a lot with that coupler. 
Just put the two halves back together to form the knuckle coupler part then set it back into the coupler pocket. Take the lid and press it down onto the coupler pocket until both sides snap into place.
The only way to keep this from happening again is to put the freight car in a glass display and never touch it.


----------



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah, so obviously it is garbage. Good news since my neurological condition would likely have lead to those pieces being mashed together anyway. So in the interest of actually being helpful, what do I replace it with? Does the entire wheel assembly come off and the coupler is replaced with it at the same time?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jackso,

Many of us cut the coupler off of the truck and
mount a replacement coupler on the body. The
most simple replacement is the Kadee #148 whisker
centering spring coupler. Just as good but a tad
more difficult to mount is Kadee # 5.

Don


----------



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

DonR said:


> Jackso,
> 
> Many of us cut the coupler off of the truck and
> mount a replacement coupler on the body. The
> ...


Thanks Don!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The answer to the other part of your question is that, no, it isn't a good quality truck, either. If it runs ok, just leave it be, but you might want to consider replacing the whole thing. If you do, get a quality truck from Intermountain, Kadee, or Walthers (there are probably a few other good brands that I missed), WITHOUT a coupler box on it.

When you replace the coupler with a body-mounted one, you will probably have to drill and tap a hole for it. Also, make sure you mount it at the correct height to mate with the others on that train (which may or may not be the standard height).

Also, that piece at the bottom looks more like the air horn from a diesel locomotive than part of the coupler to me.


----------



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> .
> Also, that piece at the bottom looks more like the air horn from a diesel locomotive than part of the coupler to me.


Great eye, thanks!  Indeed, one of my locos is missing that... what type of glue should I use to try to put it back on?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

CA (cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue) is probably your best bet. A quick setting epoxy would also work.


----------



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you for your help!


----------

